#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Palm Trees

## POThailand

Hi. Can anyone tell me what income would be expected from about 70 Rai of palm  planted in area well suited for Palm growth (good rainfall etc, ...Krabi for example ? )

If average of 22 trees per Rai, then about 1500 trees would be planted

I heard between 7 and 9 baht per Kilo but how many kilograms could be expected per Rai if fruit starts to show after 2.5 or 3 years.

Does yield increase at 4 or 5 years and continues to increase until trees are 10 years old ?

I think trees are giving maximum yield after 10 years ?

I know there are plenty of added costs to a plantation....planting, cleaning, fertilizing, etc. There is always a chance that some trees will not produce fruit or will be nibbled on by rats when young so cost to regular upkeeep would be essential there.

----------


## Borey the Bald

"Palm" is a very generic term.  It is commercially grown for oil, sugar, dates, coconut, etc.  We would need specifics.

----------


## Crepitus

> "Palm" is a very generic term.  It is commercially grown for oil, sugar, dates, coconut, etc.  We would need specifics.


Thais refer to _Oil_ Palms as _Palm_ trees....coconut, Betle,sugar etc by their names usually. Well atleast that's what my _lovely_ says... :Smile: 

That said, regret have no valuable info on Palm oil production for the OP except that _ lovely_ says that "cannot sell wood when finished" ..unlike rubber.
..not that many of us are gonna be around to give a flyin... ::chitown::

----------


## Thetyim

There was a thread about this a while back.
Lots of good info and yield forecast.
Do a search

----------


## ltnt

Better plant rubber trees.

----------


## POThailand

> Originally Posted by Borey the Bald
> 
> 
> "Palm" is a very generic term.  It is commercially grown for oil, sugar, dates, coconut, etc.  We would need specifics.
> 
> 
> Thais refer to _Oil_ Palms as _Palm_ trees....coconut, Betle,sugar etc by their names usually. Well atleast that's what my _lovely_ says...
> 
> That said, regret have no valuable info on Palm oil production for the OP except that _ lovely_ says that "cannot sell wood when finished" ..unlike rubber.
> ..not that many of us are gonna be around to give a flyin...



Yes. I was referring to Palm trees that would be used to make palm oil (bio-diesel). The profit with these trees is from the seeds they produce over their 30 year life span rather than the worth of lumber at end of their life.

So, I am hoping to get an estimated breakdown of potential return on a palm tree plantation.
------------This below is just an example of what I would like to see but these figures are just plucked out of the air. What I woul like is if someone with experience could share average weight in KG that can be taken from one tree after 20 days..-----------------
----------EXAMPLE---------
Year 2.5, half of trees in a 70 Rai field (@22 trees per Rai) may start fruiting. If fruit produced is 1KG per tree, then 750 trees * 9 Baht every 20 days = 6750 Baht. 
Year 3. 90% of trees are producing seeds. Average of 1.5 KG every 20 days. (So, 1400trees *1.5Kg every 20 days * 9 Baht per Kilo.) 
Year 4, 1500 trees * 2 Kg every 20 days @ 10 Baht per kilo....etc etc
----------EXAMPLE---------
I dont know if that is any way accurate though and it completely depends on the crop and whether they produce to potential. Maybe the younger trees do not reproduce seeds as regular as older trees (every 20 days) ? I know costs would need to be taken out for cutting and transport to factory (refinery ?).

----------


## Crepitus

> Originally Posted by Crepitus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Borey the Bald
> ...



good luck with that mate ...you are obviously in the early learning curve/research stage..go talk to agriculture dept or locals..farming here is far from a spreadsheet science..more suck it and see..
....you may want to know that your palm oil is used in many products from pharmaceuticals to chocalate/candy to plain old cooking oil...did not not know it was used in biodiesel ... cassava methinks?
 ::chitown::

----------


## POThailand

Looking at this more, it seems that Palm can give up to 25Kg a bunch. There would be maybe 5 bunches on any one tree. Guess 1 bunch could be taken from one tree every 20 days. ??????

Bunch - "upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/9f/Elaeis_guineensis_fruits_on_tree.jpg/200px-Elaeis_guineensis_fruits_on_tree.jpg"

Could be completely wrong on this weight ?? Guess this is on trees that are near to 10 years old ??

----------


## POThailand

Tapping the Thai palm oil industry | Business Report Thailand

----------


## POThailand

http://www.gtz.de/de/dokumente/en-bo...-palm-2010.pdf

----------


## Mr Earl

One of the problems I've had with the oil palm is the volatility of the prices. Right now its around 6 baht a kilo. I've seen it go as low as 2 baht where you barely break even. The commercial fertizer is very expensive and doesnt always seem to work. I'm making my own fertilizer now using worms to.compost the palm.fronds and spraying enzyme.
 You have to do a lot of mowing the first few years. I've got about a 1000 trees. It makes money but not a lot.

----------


## POThailand

> One of the problems I've had with the oil palm is the volatility of the prices. Right now its around 6 baht a kilo. I've seen it go as low as 2 baht where you barely break even. The commercial fertizer is very expensive and doesnt always seem to work. I'm making my own fertilizer now using worms to.compost the palm.fronds and spraying enzyme.
>  You have to do a lot of mowing the first few years. I've got about a 1000 trees. It makes money but not a lot.



I know that area for planting makes a difference in return. Can I ask what region your plantation is ? 1000 trees would be about 45 rai ? 

Are you getting anywhere near 25Kg per tree every 20 days ?...or is that weight not realistic ? (guess age of tree is a factor there) 

If 25Kg...then that would work out at minimum of 50,000 baht every 20 days (2 baht per kilo. Times *3 if 6 baht per kilo). Guess you need to take labour and transport costs into account then.

----------


## Mr Earl

The place is south of Ranong. Its a good area. Not all the trees produce all the time. We harvest every 15 days. Also production does fall off a bit during the hot dry season. One property has 6 year old trees and is producing well, those trees have been getting the wormcast for two years now. The other one has some older trees which for some reason seem to be going through some sort of dormant season. I'm going to attempt to revive them with the wormcast and enzyme treatment. The fertilizer they sell doesn't seem to work very well. Could be the land itself is a bit tired.
Also there has been some pilferage issues and have recently put up some fencing.
Anyway it does work but it aint all gravy and the numbers dont seem work the way you're hoping.

----------


## POThailand

> Originally Posted by Borey the Bald
> 
> 
> "Palm" is a very generic term.  It is commercially grown for oil, sugar, dates, coconut, etc.  We would need specifics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me what are the use of Palm Tree ???



Palm trees grow for 30 years. If planted in proper area with correct care (fertilizer, cleaning), temperature, rainfall and soil, they will produce fruit bunches all year round. They can be harvested every 20 days. Can start harvesting after year 3 or 4 and optimal output is around year 10. Oil is extracted from fruit bunches. The oil can be used in many foods, soaps (eg. palm olive) and can be used in making biodiesel. Can be used as frying oil also. That is beyond the farmers level as they only grow the fruit and sell it on. You would sell the fruit bunches to a Mill at the going price (minus transport). Now is 7 baht per kilo I think. Eventually, you could sell the wood (trunk) for furniture or making plywood or paper.

Just adding as point of interest. (now for the science bit  :Smile: ... Biodiesel made by creating reaction to palm oil. Add lye, sodium (or potassium) hydroxide, methanol, sulfuric acid. Waiting 8 hours for reaction to finish and separating glycerine from bottom and biodiesel at top. Biodiesel then washed with water (special machines needed of course)

----------


## POThailand

Interesting enough video  :irish: 

Part 1
Oil Palm Part I - YouTube

Part 2

----------


## markos

> Better plant rubber trees.


We planning also put oil palms, have rubber trees already but price go much down. What kind business is oil palms, is those need much work?

----------


## markos

Is Thai coverment give some money for help if start oil palms ? Anyone know ?

----------


## POThailand

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> 
> Better plant rubber trees.
> 
> 
> We planning also put oil palms, have rubber trees already but price go much down. What kind business is oil palms, is those need much work?


From what I've heard........
Problem with these plantations is it would need continuous finance for 3 years at least. Possibly it will be able to pay for its own upkeep after 3 or so years but no surplus money made yet (surplus needed to start paying off what you borrow to start this in the 1st place). So, basically it only sucks / leeches money for first few years.

This would be a long term project rather easy money and a quick profit.

It needs much care and attention at start as fertilizing plants, cleaning ground of competing shrubs/weeds when young is important and may determine the sex of tree and FFB output later on when producing.

Cost & other Considerations:
- Land (Correct rainfall needed)
- Buying trees (quality very important)
- Cleaning and Tilling land for plantation
- Planting
- Fertilizer
- Workers
- Tools needed
- Storage
- Location of plantation (road access, transport and access to Mill)

----------


## markos

> Originally Posted by markos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ltnt
> ...


Ok, thanks for this information. So looks it also need much work, and much money also when start.

----------


## Deboer

we got 38 rai - 7000 to 9000 kilo's every 20 days. Majority of the trees are between 10 and 15 years old and about 80 trees of 3 years old.
Costs Fertilizer 120.000 per year.
Pruning - 12.000 per year.
Mowing 6 times per year but usually do that myself with small tractor and bush mower.

----------


## POThailand

> we got 38 rai - 7000 to 9000 kilo's every 20 days. Majority of the trees are between 10 and 15 years old and about 80 trees of 3 years old.
> Costs Fertilizer 120.000 per year.
> Pruning - 12.000 per year.
> Mowing 6 times per year but usually do that myself with small tractor and bush mower.


So, you getting about 10Kilo per tree every 20 days ?
I think you now get 5.8 Baht/ Kilo when you sell FFB ??
So, that would work out about 1m Baht / year ??
-132000 (expences) ??? (About 20k / year ?)

You know how long you expect to wait for your 3 year old trees to give same as your 10-15 year old trees ?

----------


## Deboer

As another poster have said, you do have years that are less, you cannot really calculate per tree, sometimes 1 tree has 4 ripe bunches at each 25 to 30 kilo's and another tree has got none or they aren't ripe yet. 
Expenses are in thai baht 12000 for pruning and about 120K  to 150K per year for fertilizer. At the moment price is around 6 baht/kilo. you get heavy bunches as from 6 to 8 years old.

Many factors......, is the soil suitable ? Has the soil been "overused", does it need some time to recover ? IF you buy land with trees on it, have they been fertilized adequately ? The Thais around us wonder why I usually have more return then they do. Well, I keep the land and trunks of tree clean of all growth, fertilize 3 to 4 times per year, prune twice..... My Thai neighbours, keeping tree truncks free of growth, euhhhh why ??? Fertilize only twice because expensive maakmaak ??? Mowing..... only when they cannot reach their trees anymore they'll do it.

----------


## Deboer

Today we harvested 18 rai - 3235 kilo @ 5.70 baht (last week it was 6.10 baht ) - 18439 baht received - paid workers 1240 baht = 17199 baht for me  :Smile: 
. See you in 20 days fruity's, grow, grow, grow. This was a pretty good harvest, looking at the trees I expect around the same or a bit more in 20 days.

  In a few days we'll harvest the other 20 rai, should be around the same volume there.

----------


## POThailand

> Today we harvested 18 rai - 3235 kilo @ 5.70 baht (last week it was 6.10 baht ) - 18439 baht received - paid workers 1240 baht = 17199 baht for me 
> . See you in 20 days fruity's, grow, grow, grow. This was a pretty good harvest, looking at the trees I expect around the same or a bit more in 20 days.
> 
>   In a few days we'll harvest the other 20 rai, should be around the same volume there.


Not bad !!
That is average of about 7Kg per tree ?
Would FFB be similar size to this ?? (Guess it depends on tree)

----------


## POThailand

Or this size ? Would this would be a 4 or 5 year old tree

----------


## Deboer

Yes, this seems like a 4 to 5 year old tree. The pic from the big palm bunch is probably from a 10 to 15 year old tree, that's the size I get out of some of mine.

Went to have a look yesterday and we'll be cutting palm again around the 5th August or earlier since the trees are looking full.

----------


## Deboer

from the other 20 rai we had 4600 kilo @ 5.8 = 26680 baht.

----------


## Deboer

Any other farmers on here ?

----------


## veekiki

The information is very interesting. Thanks for sharing the info.

----------


## Deboer

Welcome, no problem. There's a lot of misinformation going around so I hope this gives the interested ones an idea what one can expect in income.

----------


## POThailand

3 year old trees

----------


## Deboer

Harvested 18 rai today, 3800 kilo @ 5.80. Again in a few days we'll harvest the other 20 rai, expect around 4 to 5000 kilo there.

----------


## POThailand



----------


## Deboer

Have you started your plantation yet or making plans ?

----------


## POThailand

> Have you started your plantation yet or making plans ?


These pictures are from girlfriends plantation. They only started to fruit like this the last month or so but looks like looks they are doing well now.

----------


## Deboer

Yesterday we had 4415 kilo from our 18 rai and 6700 kilo from the other 20 rai, price dropped though, sold @ 4.90 baht/kilo.

----------


## POThailand

3 year old plantation is yielding about 500 Kilo per 20 rai. From your posts, you are seeing between 4500 to 6700 kilo for 20 rai (about *10 times the weight). Watching trees grow takes a long time !!

----------


## Deboer

3 year old trees are not really trees that one should call a harvest when cutting, gotta wait at least till their 5 to 6 years before you'll be seeing some serious FB.
DO you actually have a plantation or just look at pics on the net ? Which part of Thailand do you live ? If you are interested pm me and I will show you around our plantation. Mind you in the off season we had times with only 2500 kilo on 20 rai. many factors play a role here, rain and sunshine and fertilizer.... pm if you'd like to go in a tour.

----------


## Deboer

Ok just read that your girlfriend has a plantation, must say that her 3 year old trees look very good, we got a few rai with young trees, most are 10+ years old. With the young trees some look good but there are a few who look like they are lacking something, yet they are getting the same fertilizer as the other ones. Maybe we should get to each others plantation, we can probably learn from each other, right ?

----------


## markos

We planning make this next year, start only make 10 rai first but later do 40 rai. Is it possible start change land what have been before Rice farming and put  palm threes.

----------


## DrAndy

do palm trees here suffer from beetle attack, which essentially kills the trees after a year or so

the Red Palm Weevil

http://www.gmt247.eu/news/newsletter...lm_weevil.html

Portugal and the med, the middle east are all suffering

----------


## Deboer

Palm trees can suffer from beetle attack but there are products on the market to prevent this. SO far on our plantation haven't had this problem, did have an issue with the rats getting their teeth into newly planted trees, put some pvc pipe around it till they grow a bit older to prevent rats. When trees get bigger still rats around but not to the extend that it harms your trees or fruits.

@ markos, not sure but do know if you are in Isarn that palm is not a good option unless you have a watering system, they need lots of water, that's why you'll the plantation starting in Chumporn and more Southwards, lots of rain in our neck of the woods.
Regarding quality of soil, you can take a sample and bring it to the agricultural labs, they'll tell you exactly if your soil is good for palm or not.

----------


## Deboer

@ DrAnday, afer reading the article I must I haven't seen or heard anything about those creatures here yet. Better keep them in the Algarve, we got beetles out here who attack trees but as I mentioned there are pesticides to kill them off.

----------


## Deboer

I'm having a look at this site in case they decide to invade our plantation  :Smile:  : Palm Control System

----------


## DrAndy

yeah, it is a sad sight to see so many beautiful trees dying all around the area

a lot of towns planted them years ago and have beautiful rows of them, now they are starting to lose them

the weevils can be controlled, but it is difficult with the mature trees

a spray once a year in the top fronds tends to work, they say

----------


## Deboer

Hope they never reach our plantation, I have noticed that in the young trees there lots of insects snacking into the fruit bunches but not to the point that they are harming them.
As you know DrAndy with the locals out here, it's the "mai pen rai" attitude with lots of things where I see we could do a better job but it's like fighting a war on your own against the majority. So far father in law does follow some of the advice from stuff that I learned from Malaysian plantations but still it could be much better. Example, the trees need about 8 to 9 kilo fertilizer per year, most here do this in 2 or 3 times, I do it 4 times per year, it supposed to be better ? We can only do the best we can  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

when the locals see the quantity and quality of your crop, they will be interested in your methods, not before

the same happened with our rice harvests

----------


## Deboer

Yes indeed, now they still think I'm the weirdo farang, fertilizing 4 times per year, keeping the plantation clean, pruning the leaves and such....... I see them thinking : Damn there they are again with their mowing machines and tractor, hehehe. damn that guy fertilizes a lot.....

Looks funny our well maintained plantation next to our neighbors jungle plantation  :Smile: .

----------


## POThailand

Good enough pdf here for "GOOD AGRICULTURAL PRACTICES FOR OIL PALM" in thailand.

http://www.acfs.go.th/standard/downl...P_oil_plam.pdf

Gives a general description of different types of pests that may attack tree.

A.4.3 Pest Control
A.4.3.1 Grower shall acquire knowledge of important pests and their life cycles as well as appropriate pest control taking into consideration the impacts on environment and ecosystem. The details of important pests are obtained from official recommendations.
A.4.3.2 Survey and forecast of pest infestation, such as rats, leaf eating caterpillars, rose beetles, rhinoceros beetles and other pests, at different stages of their life cycles shall be regularly conducted and monitored. These information shall be recorded on the form shown in example form No.6 of Appendix B(Record Form on Pest Survey and Pest Control).

----------


## markos

Good information. Thanks.

----------


## POThailand

5000 Baht from 3.5 year old trees. About 30 rai cut. Think price is between 4 and 5 Baht/Kilo now. Hoping that this should grow to a more acceptable figure in the next 12 to 18 months.

----------


## Deboer

Trees of 3.5 years is not really harvesting yet, it's more cutting off the FFB's as part of maintenance. You gotta be patient, at the age of 4 to 5 years you can be talking about harvesting. Patience mate, it's agriculture, it takes time for the trees to mature and good maintenance is a must. Also be there, drive the damn things to the wholesaler yourself. You know where we all live, right ? So very few can be trusted, it's very easy for the workers to "forget" some FFB's if you are not around.
You think the price is ??? The price is 4.50 to be exact, seems like you do not really know what is going on in your plantation? If you want to make money out of it, you will have to  be there or they will rob you blind.

----------


## POThailand

4 years would mean not waiting too much longer I suppose  :Smile: 

Thought it could be interesting for anyone considering this to know that so little money return even after 3+ years.

----------


## markos

So this mean 3 - 4 years need work and almost no come any money. Ok, i still planning put Oil Palms next year.

----------


## Deboer

Well we cut 18 rai yesterday, price was 4.60 and we got 6750 kilo. Today we'll cut the other plot of about the same size.

----------


## Deboer

Other plot done 4750 kilo @ 4.40/kilo. Patience farmers, the time will come, give your trees time to grow, fertilize them not twice/year but spread it out over 4 times/year, mow the weeds and good harvests will be coming your way  :Smile: . Lat but not least talk to your trees :Smile: .

----------


## Gravesend Dave

POThailand, if you got the answers for your questions is their much point to this thread?

----------


## IsaanAussie

Questions to the growers. What currently happens to the fruit bunches after processing? And does anyone press CPO on farm?

----------


## Deboer

After processing you could use them as natural fertilizer but since they end up at the factory us growers never see them again, so not really sure what happens to them. Don't know of any farmers producing their own oil, but could be done if you have the installation for it.

----------


## DrAndy

messy business

----------


## POThailand

Whats happening the price of Palm ? Down to below 3 baht now

----------


## Norton

Palm oil, the worlds most-used cooking oil, has slumped as demand slowed from importers including China and the European Union, and stockpiles surged because of an increase in production.

Palm Oil Set for Biggest Drop in Four Years on Stockpiles - Bloomberg

----------


## DrAndy

just another example of a bubble

everyone was shouting about how wonderful palm oil trees were and how much you can make with little effort

so everyone went out and ripped up their ricefields/jungles/rubber and planted Oil Palms

just when their trees are about to bear lots of lovely fruit, the price slumps....

----------


## Deboer

As it is a commodity prices fluctuate, this isn't the first time prices have dropped. We sold last Friday at 3.50, Saturday it was at 3.00. Prices will go back up, have seen this before, no reason for panic  :Smile:

----------


## Deboer

Rubber is low as well, and pretty soon no tapping for 4 months coz of dry season, then when it rains too much again no tapping..... I'll stick to palm.

----------


## Norton

Not the first or the last prices will drop. It's the nature  and risk of farming.

----------


## Deboer

Indeed, I won't lose any sleep over it, it's part of the business and of course have not put all eggs in one basket. Mind you, would I be happier with 6 baht a kilo, fuck yeah..... But since there isn't a thing I can do about it I won't be enjoying myself less or as my Thai neighbours no doubt will do, is fertilizing less, then in a couple of months prices are up but their yield is down due do inadequate fertilization, gotta love their way of thinking :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Norton

Yep. End of the day it's all about maximizing yield. Prices vary day to day. Can't control price but sure can control yield.

We don't have oil but have rice, tobacco, cane and a bit of fruit. Price of one drops another goes up.

----------


## Deboer

That's the way to go, we only have palm, but then have income from rental properties.

----------


## Norton

Forgot to mention. Don't really make any money big on any of it. :Smile:

----------


## POThailand

We have lime trees also. Both palm and lime are too young at this stage to be making good money. Learning alright that the fluctuation in Palm is quite drastic. Think it was about 9 Baht/kilo at one stage last year.

----------


## Deboer

Right, we have seen prices of 9 to 11 baht but that was due to flooding which caused for a shortage of palm, average 4 to 5 baht is a realistic price. Let's see what the coming weeks will bring us.

----------


## POThailand

Back to about 2baht/kilo !! Lovely.

----------


## POThailand

actually...that last price was wrong...FFB sold at was 2.8 baht/kilo last week.

----------


## Deboer

yep we sold 2 days ago at 3 baht/kilo and low yields due to drought

----------


## jamescollister

The way off the world, Palm oil, Cassava and rubber are all set by oil prices. High oil prices mean a demand for bio Diesel, cassava ethanol and rubber [ plastics made from oil.]
Tomorrow there may be war and the price will jump, or they may find a new fuel source, or find massive reserves of oil under London or New York. 
Today I'm drinking beer, eating good food, the kids are happy, even though the rubber prices are low. Tomorrow I may be on Lao Kow and eating sticky rice and bugs or building a swimming pool.
Live in the moment tomorrow will bring what it brings. Jim

----------


## phunphin

> Looking at this more, it seems that Palm can give up to 25Kg a bunch. There would be maybe 5 bunches on any one tree?????
> . Guess 1 bunch could be taken from one tree every 20 days. ?
> Bunch - "upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/9f/Elaeis_guineensis_fruits_on_tree.jpg/200px-Elaeis_guineensis_fruits_on_tree.jpg"
> 
> Could be completely wrong on this weight ?? Guess this is on trees that are near to 10 years old ??


Thats about right , depends on the age of the tree and how well they are fertilised etc. sometime you can get 2-3 pods per tree.
On very old trees these can easily get upto 100kg.
make sure your property has good access , as I have been stuck many times in muddy tracks with a full load (over 1ton).(much to the annoyance of the father in-law)

----------


## POThailand

Palm plantation is now 4 years old. After all expenses, 5000 Baht profit made when selling palm this month. 1st time seeing a positive figure !

----------


## Pragmatic

> Live in the moment tomorrow will bring what it brings.


The day I start thinking like a Thai is time to call it a day.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> Live in the moment tomorrow will bring what it brings.
> 
> 
> The day I start thinking like a Thai is time to call it a day.


I'm still here, got out of bed when I felt it was getting hot, kids went to school, I got on my Chinese chopper for a ride, ate food,
Have no rent or mortgage, electricity and car payments only, don't make a penny from the west and live drink and sleep OK.

Kids future looks better here than some inner city school; in OZ. I am a 24/7 dad and I have no locks on doors and guess what I don't have nightmares. That alone makes  turning Thai,  enough. jim

----------


## mykthemin

Well said Jim, agree 100%.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I'm still here, got out of bed when I felt it was getting hot, kids went to school, I got on my Chinese chopper for a ride, ate food, Have no rent or mortgage, electricity and car payments only, don't make a penny from the west and live drink and sleep OK.  Kids future looks better here than some inner city school; in OZ. I am a 24/7 dad and I have no locks on doors and guess what I don't have nightmares. That alone makes turning Thai, enough.


I'm of the same but I still don't think like a Thai and I'm sure deep down inside you don't. It's not in our nature. You can act like a Thai but think like one? Never.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> I'm still here, got out of bed when I felt it was getting hot, kids went to school, I got on my Chinese chopper for a ride, ate food, Have no rent or mortgage, electricity and car payments only, don't make a penny from the west and live drink and sleep OK.  Kids future looks better here than some inner city school; in OZ. I am a 24/7 dad and I have no locks on doors and guess what I don't have nightmares. That alone makes turning Thai, enough.
> 
> 
> I'm of the same but I still don't think like a Thai and I'm sure deep down inside you don't. It's not in our nature. You can act like a Thai but think like one? Never.


Will never be a Thai, Born into a unfiorm  and will die as my daddy told me, just find here I can die at my on pace,
May be alcohol or smoking, a bullet in the head in the jungle or a motorbike accident, but I will die a free man. 
Jim

----------


## POThailand

what is current price of palm per kilo ?
Girlfriend has been waiting nearly 6 years now and hoping that we will start seeing "harvest" from palm trees this year. Heard that the price is not so good as the Chinese are planting a lot themselves now. ??

----------


## Pragmatic

> what is current price of palm per kilo ?


Price and what the farmer gets are 2 different things after deductions.  




> Palm oil for March delivery jumped 1.6 per cent to 2,286 ringgit ($654) a metric ton on  Bursa Malaysia Derivatives,  the highest closing price for a most-active contract since Nov. 4. The  benchmark price for the edible oil rose for an eighth day, the longest  rally since 2010. Rubber climbed for a third day on the Tokyo Commodity  Exchange and traded near a four-month high.


 http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/...w/45684865.cms

----------


## POThailand

Is this index something that should be followed to see if the expected price per kilo would go up or down for the farmer ??

Palm oil - Monthly Price - Commodity Prices - Price Charts, Data, and News - IndexMundi

----------


## mykthemin

So what do palm farmers actually receive for their palm nuts when they sell them locally??

----------


## POThailand

ok oso

----------


## jamescollister

> So what do palm farmers actually receive for their palm nuts when they sell them locally??


2 Baht a kilo round here I'm told.

----------

